# Adminer



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola,

Do we have Adminer users here? It was formerly known was phpminadmin (not phpmyAdmin). It's written fully in PHP, only around 300 KB big and has all the features to manage databases. It has theme and plugins support. Supported DBS: MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, MS SQL & Oracle.

Compared to this phpMyAdmin is awefully bloated and full of stuff you might never really need.

http://www.adminer.org/


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks pretty neat, actually. I've never used it, have heard of it, but have yet to use it. I may install it locally and give it tinker.

You find it just as easy to use/navigate as PhpMyAdmin?


----------



## clarity (Sep 18, 2013)

I use it, and I like it!

It is simple to install, and it gets the job done for me rather quickly.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting, I'll have to give this a go next time I need to do some database work 

I normally just keep a phpmyadmin instance up somewhere with no config files and I just generate it as I need it. Of course with the general directory security, IP address whitelisting and random directory name.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

That does indeed look very nice. I like that it is just 1 single file.

I'll have to give this one a try.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been using SQLBuddy as a quick phpMyAdmin replacement for some sites. I know it doesn't get updated but it works really nicely for my needs and I don't make it publicly accessible so I'm not worried about security for it.


----------



## mikho (Sep 18, 2013)

I use it on some of my servers, I like it because it's so easy to movin in/out of a web accessible directory when you need it.


----------



## blergh (Sep 18, 2013)

Used it, but prefer phpmyadmin.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I've been using SQLBuddy as a quick phpMyAdmin replacement for some sites. I know it doesn't get updated but it works really nicely for my needs and I don't make it publicly accessible so I'm not worried about security for it.


Even if it's not publicly accessible, you still need watch out for CSRF (unless you're running nothing else in the same browser at the same time, and you make sure to log out before visiting other sites) and XSS attacks due to insufficient escaping of data displayed to the browser (unless the database doesn't contain any user supplied data).


But I probably don't have to tell you that 

And, realistically speaking, probably not much of an issue in your case anyway. I'm just nitpicking.


----------



## vanarp (Sep 18, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I've been using SQLBuddy as a quick phpMyAdmin replacement for some sites. I know it doesn't get updated but it works really nicely for my needs and I don't make it publicly accessible so I'm not worried about security for it.


I heard good things about SQLBuddy. How does it work with current MySQL/PHP versions?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 18, 2013)

That's really slick!

Personally I use navicat for now but if I ever need a web based one i'll use this.

phpmyadmin is nice and all but I agree, it's quite heavy.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 18, 2013)

I guess nobody uses _mysql-client_ anymore


----------



## mikho (Sep 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I guess nobody uses _mysql-client_ anymore


Still do, this is only a web version.


----------



## perennate (Sep 19, 2013)

At some point in the past I used phpmyadmin, but mysql in terminal looks so much nicer, not to mention is easier to use (why do I need a mouse to run a SELECT query ???).

I can't figure out postgres though, at all...


----------



## bizzard (Sep 19, 2013)

This one looks good and easy to handle. May be I'll give it a try for the next project.

I have been using phpmyadmin for years, as I got familiar with it during my CPanel shared hosting days. Since webmin/virtualmin has an automated installer for phpmyadmin, still using it in our development/testing servers.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 19, 2013)

Adminer is pretty awesome. It's not as full-featured as phpMyAdmin and the UI isn't quite as slick but considering "installation" is literally just dropping a single php file in it's hard to really complain. Plus you don't have to worry about securing the installation with temporary symlinks or passworded directories... you can just delete the file when you're done with it.

There's a demo here in case anyone misses the link on the adminer website: http://adminer.sourceforge.net/adminer.php?username=


----------



## Novacha (Sep 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> That's really slick!
> 
> 
> Personally I use navicat for now but if I ever need a web based one i'll use this.
> ...


I bought navicat for it's insanely expensive price, and it wasn't nearly as good as some of the open source alternatives. I use Sequel Pro (Free and Open Source) nearly every day now, and only use navicat for sqlite.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

H_Heisenberg said:


> Compared to this phpMyAdmin is awefully bloated and full of stuff you might never really need.
> 
> http://www.adminer.org/


Thank you for the tipp.

I like lightweight tools.



Francisco said:


> Personally I use navicat for now but if I ever need a web based one i'll use this.
> 
> 
> phpmyadmin is nice and all but I agree, it's quite heavy.
> ...


Quite pricy.

For SQlite I am using SQliteAdmin.


----------



## sv01 (Sep 19, 2013)

Love adminer  use that tools for maintenance database for few month now. Simple and just work


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Looks pretty neat, actually. I've never used it, have heard of it, but have yet to use it. I may install it locally and give it tinker.
> 
> You find it just as easy to use/navigate as PhpMyAdmin?


Yeah!

It's quite easy to navigate. Not much different than phpMyAdmin, even easier at some points.

Thanks for all your replies guys .


----------



## mud (Sep 20, 2013)

I used to use phpminiadmin, but I switched to adminer. Both are good, adminer is better (subjective opinion).

I have no use for phpMyAdmin, I only need it if I need to quickly do something on the remote database and it doesn't allow external connections.

phpMyAdmin ofers some things that adminer doesn't, but if you are going to use a web-based software to fully manage your databases, you are doing it wrong. Adminer does most of the things you'll ever need.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> For SQlite I am using SQliteAdmin.


Thank you for the link.



mud said:


> I used to use phpminiadmin, but I switched to adminer. Both are good, adminer is better (subjective opinion).


Adminer is better and much faster to upload. Great tool.


----------



## Jade (Sep 23, 2013)

Will have to try this in the future for sure


----------

